# Sway Bar link length Concerns after Lowering



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Sup everyone, 
I have just got the word my Bilstein B14 PSS kit has been shipped! 
My concern now is that I realized the stock sway bar links are weak and need replacement. 
I have picked up from research that the whiteline adjustable links everybody swears by.
But I would like to keep my pockets filled and not someone elses when they cost roughly $150 compared to $33 
for the solid MOOG Links.
But what is bad about just buying a beefier link that is stock length?
What are effects of running the beefier MOOG sway bar link at stock length?

DTM


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought the moog solid ones on rock auto for 35 bucks shipped for the pair. Haven't put them in yet but they are stock length. I put shorter sway bar links on from a cobalt because everyone says you need shorter sway bar links with coil overs. That's bull **** with this car because my frame rails were riding on top of my sway bar. At the time I only had my stockies so I put those back on. Haven't been motivated enough to install my moogs but I'm sure they will be fine. Also note as I did not realize, not only are the moogs solid metal, the joints are also grease able. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

I should Also state that I have a 2014 1lt with the bilstein kit


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you're looking for adjustable front sway end links the Whiteline #23255 links work very well and are cut-to-length. These are the ones I have on my car with the Bilstein B14's as well.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe I'm wrong but it shouldn't matter because the sway bar end links are below the spring so that measurement shouldn't change with lowered springs. Maybe the Bilstien are different>??


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RIXSTER said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but it shouldn't matter because the sway bar end links are below the spring so that measurement shouldn't change with lowered springs. Maybe the Bilstien are different>??


Revisualize,

Yes, the sway link is attached to the lower point of the strut at at the spring seat.
Yes, the measurement point from upper mount point does not change with a shorter spring.
However, the shorter spring brings the upper link mount point closer to the body mounted sway bar….we lowered the car.

Ideally, for the bar to work as designed it should be as close as level as possible when the car is on its wheels.
If the bar is in a position other than horizontal with the mount bushings, it begins to loose its mechanical advantage and it becomes easier for the cars weight to twist the bar, reducing its effectiveness.

Rob


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

The movement of the sway bar bringing the control arm up will be extremely minimal because of all the angles at play. Trust me going with stock length you won't notice a difference, unless you are a professional driver that is going to track race the car. $130+ is not worth it to me as you will only need to make a few mm of adjustment. If that money is worth it for you then go for it. But in my opinion that money would be better spent on a good alignment and corner balancing 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Robby said:


> Revisualize,
> 
> Yes, the sway link is attached to the lower point of the strut at at the spring seat.
> Yes, the measurement point from upper mount point does not change with a shorter spring.
> ...



If you visualize it that way, if you lower the body of a car, and the sway bar is mounted to the body wouldn't that also lower the sway bar requiring LONGER links? 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mdubord1024 said:


> If you visualize it that way, if you lower the body of a car, and the sway bar is mounted to the body wouldn't that also lower the sway bar requiring LONGER links?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have re-re-visualized and I believe you are correct.

Rob


----------

